# Are you in the top 20?



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Banfield Pet Hospital named their top 20 clients names. 

Fun Facts About Our Clients’ Pets

Posted by Kim Nguyen
We’ve asked our customer relationship management team to find the following fun facts. Check these facts out to see if your pet falls into any of the categories!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

None of my 3 dogs are in the top 20...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Two of my three are in the top twenty


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

One of my 3, Max is in the top 20 ( named 9 years ago by my then 2 yr old son). The other two are Moose and Nala


----------



## TYPERCOP (Jul 25, 2011)

None of my three either


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

None of my dogs (previous and current) are on this list. Thanks for posting--I want to keep this handy so we don't name our future puppy one of the top 20 (not that they aren't great names, because they are, but it's hard to see someone's thread about their dog by the same name getting cancer). 

BTW, when I read the names I wasn't really thinking clearly and thought, who would name their dog "Not Yet"??:doh:


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Made the list. We called our last dog Buddy. Loved the name so much we have called our puppy Buddy as well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Not in the top 20, but I bet Finn is close. . . For Copley and Lush, I had our vet run the names through their database to see if it was a one and only- yes! A nearby breeder liked the name Copley though, and named a puppy that this year. Tally is a girlie name for a boy, but he doesnt mind. Past dogs Joplin, Acadia, Raleigh, Tango, Buff, Tobassco, Orion, Sabre, Keller, Baffin, and Ben . . . Horses: Abel, Fury, Satin, Charleston. Cats: Taboo, Phantom, Robin, Delilah, Piwackett


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Amazingly, after twenty years of breeding and showing dogs, and naming litters, only one name is on the list, Maggie is one I used close to twenty years ago. Her name was Magnolia Morning, hence Maggie.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We have a Lucky Lu.... and my sister's cat is Rocky. 

But nope. None of the above for our dogs.  

(do people actually just call their dogs "puppy"???)


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Let's see...tyhe current three....
Bob? Nope
Natasha, Tasha, Tash? Nope
Casey? Nope

Ummm... other dogs from my past....
Opus? Nope
Buster? Nope
Barney? Nope
Buttons? Nope

Six strikes and I'm out.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> We have a Lucky Lu.... and my sister's cat is Rocky.
> 
> But nope. None of the above for our dogs.
> 
> (do people actually just call their dogs "puppy"???)


My neighbors have a golden named "Puppy". They just could never decide between Noelle and Gracie as a family, so they gave up. It's kind of a cop out!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm surprised Tucker isn't on there ... its becoming increasingly popular.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Mine aren't on there.....I don't ever expect to see any of my dogs' names on the top 20 list.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Mine won't get a sniff of this list*

Pronto & Disco


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I Had a Lucky. Right now I have a Buddy and a Lucy.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> BTW, when I read the names I wasn't really thinking clearly and thought, who would name their dog "Not Yet"??:doh:


That is funny, funny, funny!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

No, not in the top 20.

My family's last two dogs are on the list, Charlie and their current dog Molly both Soft-coated Wheaten Terriers.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We spent lots of time picking a name that was uncommon. We choose Tayla. Spelled a little different, but she was a character in a sci-fi series we liked.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie is...didn't see Abby or Sammi, though.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Charlie made the list and we had a Daisy years back, but none of my other dogs, present or past. I'm Lucy, but that's not quite the same, is it?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Nope  no Joey, Jax (jackson), Jesse, or James!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

None of my three--but I would bet Ginger is up there (our lab).


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Nope, none of mine either!

Kye, Cooper, Baynon, Azia, Peanut, Harley, George, Imma & Pippi. And no, only Kye & Coop are goldens!


----------

